# How to remove Freud FT2000e plunge springs?



## GeneSimm7 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Freud FT2000e plunge router and would like to remove the base so that I can remove the plunge springs so that I can mount the router to a table. Can anyone tell me how to remove the base and remove the springs?

Thanks,
Gene
[email protected]


----------



## Hankstar (Mar 30, 2009)

Howdy,
If I recall correctly; there are two roll pins where the columns meet the base. Use a suitably sized pin punch to drive out the pins. After pins are out separate columns from base and springs will self-remove. Replace columns in base and reinstall roll pins. Save springs because....
Regards,
Hank


----------



## GeneSimm7 (Nov 14, 2010)

I saw the roll pins but removing them will just free the base plate without removing the columns. I think I need to get the columns out in order to get at the springs. No?


----------



## Hankstar (Mar 30, 2009)

I removed the springs from my router four or five years ago and I don't recall removing the columns. The pins are a bitch to remove and replace.

An easier way is to plunge the router down and lock it.Lay the router face down and place a wooden block under the height knob. Hit the top side of the height knob with a hammer (not so hard that you crush it) and the knob will separate. remove the top of the knob and the stop screw in the top of the height rod. Unscrew the bottom of the knob from the height rod. Stand router upright, grab handles and release plunge lock. The router will now lift off the springs. Remove the springs. To reassemble, put the motor back on the columns, plunge the router down and lock it, turn the bottom of the knob back onto the height rod and reinstall the lock screw. Snap the top of height knob back on.
Hank


----------



## GeneSimm7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Very helpful Hank, Thanks! I didn't know the height adjusting knob came apart. I'll try that.

Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Workshop: Spring Removal

==========


----------



## SoCalDave (Dec 26, 2009)

*plunge spring for a 6931 PC base*

How do I safely remove the plunge spring so I can mount the base to a tabloe plate?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Workshop: Spring Removal

======



SoCalDave said:


> How do I safely remove the plunge spring so I can mount the base to a tabloe plate?
> 
> Thanks


----------

